# Sky Sattelite Receivers to Spain



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

After having a new big dish fitted aimmed at Sky Sattelite , and with paying the subscriptions over here in the UK i thought hmmmmmmm i need a receiver over in Mallorca then i can simply stick the card in my wallet and just use it to and thro 

Now how do i do that i wonder , a few ideas come to mind like buying one second hand etc, then i ponder and think well i have had Sky since its first start up days and have paid them thousands over the years just to see the same programs repeated year on year .. so they owe me !!

Well i decide what i shall do is easy peasy i will tell them its gone wrong ! They will simply send a new one .

So i ring the number and get through to some Pakistanian Guy and i explain how the unit appears to be faulty as it cuts out intermittently  , So can you send me a new one ? He says "Vell sir you must pay £65 for a engineer to visit and if its faulty he will leave you a new one " I say well lets save the engineers cost because i know its faulty so i dont need a engineer to tell me that do i ? . he says " But we have to check its faulty " I say well excuse me but its your box and i am paying you some £ 25 a month to use it and its faulty , so lets make this simple shall we !! You send me a new reciever Free Of Charge i will plug it in and i remain happy , You continue striping me for £25a month to watch last years repeats and we are all sorted ! OR I take this pile of useless Receiver and sling it on the Bonfire and dont pay you anything monthly " He says " Nope you must pay the £ 65 " I say Put me through to your Manager as your talking rubbish ! He says " Is no Manager here and dont be so tight ! " 
Now as you can imagine from that last comment i am getting a little fed up with this Pakistanian chappy , So i say put me through to somebody in authority mate as now you are starting to pee me off big time !! He then repeats nobody there" After some 10 more minutes of hitting me head against a pakistanian wall i think i have had enough of this and decide change of tactics needed here , so i bid the Guy a really bad horrible night and terminate the call 

Next step , I try the Complaints dept so i ring again and woo hooo its actually a Emglish voice (just when i thought we had eventually been taken over a proper voice saves the day ) Anyways i go through with my broken reciever story and explain that after being insulted by the Pakistanian Guy i am now in the frame of mind that i am cancelling the Sky totally so can they instigate this please !!

A manager guy English speaking comes on and is very apologetic explainning that it was the technical side i had spoke to and they have no authority to do anything etc ,, however he can ..
So i go through my idea of them sending me down a new unit etc, etc, to which he replies No Can do BUT ,, He will arrange for a New Unit FREE OF CHARGE and will be undertaken by a Sky engineer , I then advise about the old unit he says well thats your property so you can do what you like with it ..

3 days later Sky Engineer arrives , he has instructions for a brand new dish LNB cabling and Receiver to be fitted . all Free of Charge .

So i have my Receiver for Mallorca and in Uk a Brand new Unit and LNb dish etc .

So my master plan worked a treat ..


----------

